# Trailer Prices??



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Found a place to get a 6x12 cargo trailer with gravel guard, side door, double doors in back or ramp, 2 lights inside, for $2100......Anybody know of any place that you can get them cheaper? Looking for a 6x12 or a 7x14....Thanks.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Thats pretty standard Tony
TSC around here has them for that price too. Ebay has some deals once and a while. Otherwise keep an eye out for used ones in the paper.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

That is kind of what I figured. Finding a used one is about like finding a needle in a haystack I think...lol Going to have to buy one either way I suppose. If anybody is looking for a more affordable trailer, I will be selling one. I will put it in the classifieds.
Blake, you shoot any geese yet?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Good price! I think we paid 2200 for ours.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am looking for a trailer. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey tdb, where is this place I could find a trailer with a ramp in back? I'm looking for exactly what you described in 6'x12' with 6' walls.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Waterfowler, Save big money at Menards!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

It is a place in Ft. Madison, IA....I believe it is called Bobby Jacks. For that price it must be picked up at the plant in Bristol, IN (northern IN). Let me know if you need anything else. 
Found another place you can get a Cargo Mate 6x12 with spare tire, 6"extra height, gravel guard, vent, lights for $1960 picked up at the plant in Goshen, IN. The also make a 6x12 V nose for right at $2000 with spare tire, but they said it is not built as sturdy. The regular 6x12 has 16" centers on the sides and plywood sides, the Econo Wedge Hauler has 24" centers and luan on the sides......anybody think that would make a huge difference?


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Does tsc stand for tractor supply company, if so do they really sell enclosed trailers? Im looking for a trailer for this years hunting season.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, Tractor Supply Company has enclosed trailers, at least down here in MO. Not sure about prices up there, but they just had a 30% off sale down here and there 6x12 was still $2900...lol


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I went to look at trailers today... for the set up I wanted ( 6X12, ramp rear door, side door, two lights, etc.) they wanted $3100! Yeah that wasn't a typo $3100. I just kind of smiled and said "Have a nice day!" $2000 to $2400 is about the range they should be in for a 6 X 12.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I did a search and found an internettrailors.com or somthing like that. They had a lot of nice ones and you could customize. Just FYI if you want to check it out. I too will be in the market for one.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Been searching pretty hard this past week for a trailer. The best (cheapest) place that i found was Menards. THey have them on sale until the 21st for $2150. They are alright but you can tell that they are not the quality that some of the others are. They are made by Onyx i believe. I think that the would be excellent for just decoys, but not sure how they would be if you hace some serious weight in there. But for the money a good deal in my opinion. TSC has them for 2799 Trekker, they are about 6'8" on the inside, which is nice but i could see them cutting down on the mileage a bit. They are built better (imo) than the menards ones but weather it is worth 650 i don't know.
Decisions, Decisions


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The trailers cbass is talking about is the same one we have. It is an Onyx Flyer manufactured by forest river in Indiana. It is exactly the same trailer as a Continental Cargo (also made by forest river) except with a spring axle. We have beat the crap out of our trailer in the last year and loaded it down pretty good. It has been great. I would not hestitate to buy another!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm getting a 6x12', rear ramp, stoneguard, side door, 2 lights, with 2 floods out the back for $2600. That's with the tan color and I believe .40 gauge aluminum. Also getting it with leafsprings so torture won't take it's toll. Not a bad price, is it?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Where did you find that one at???? Sounds like a great price!!!


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

You all prefer the torsion axle or the spring axle??? Thanks.


----------

